# Chocolate Cake (Smoker Cakes)



## garlic

Several years ago we decided to try something new in the smoker. After all during a contest in the middle of the night you sort of get the munchies and desire something sweet. Chocolate cakes were the target. The cooker I built is so adjustable that we can get 325* in 1 corner and 2' away still be at 220* so we tried a simple choco cake. It took about 2 hours and was probably the best cake we had ever eaten, light moist and very fluffy with a slight hint of smoke (Hickory) we decided to sell them at a contest and people went crazy for them. Ever tried mini cupcakes at 1100*? Some day when I have time I'll explain it, You can do it but you can't blink when you do.


----------



## cowgirl

The only cake like experience I've had was smoking a twinkie. (it didn't turn out well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 )


----------



## bassman

Some folks will try just about anything!


----------



## minn.bill

Twinkie,s are for after agood smoke


----------



## darrin




----------



## smokedcaveman

ewwww. what possessed you to do that?


----------



## garlic

Boredum and alot of adult beverages will bring out the creative nature in some people, it does us any way. We will be doing the Rio Rancho Pork and Brew in March and we will attempt to get a few pictures of the "sillyness" that we possess.


----------



## hell fire grill

Garlic I would like to see your smoker if you have any pics handy. Despite your thread being hijacked by a twinkie.


----------

